# Which band setup



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

From what I've heard, double theraband gold seems like the most popular setup. For just target shooting (I do want good power, though) is that a good setup. Also, should I have the bands tapered or just straight. Again I want power but I more want bands that aren't going to break quickly.

In case it is relevant, the bands are for either a scout or Hathcock target sniper.

Thanks 
-Jacob


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What size ammo are you going to be shooting?


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess marbles or marble sized lead/steel balls


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Jmart432 said:


> I guess marbles or marble sized lead/steel balls


Don't rule out the common rubber band. In sizes such as 105 and 107 they have plenty of power for target work and in my humble experience they would also have the power to take small game up to and including rabbit or hare. They can be had in just about any good office supply store or online from Amazon as an example. They are very inexpensive. You simply take the circular rubber band and cut it open to form one long piece of band material and strap it onto your sling shot.

Power wise I don't find much difference between the 105 or 107 but I do find there is always waste with the 105 making one set yet there is not quite enough length with the 107's to get two sets out of of one length. Maybe some other guys can weigh in here re rubber bands.

I had only shot tubes up to the point where I tried the rubber bands and there is no comparison for me. I like the way they stretch, they are smoother and you can cut them to taper them and in doing so making them faster. Oh..........and did I mention they are cheap? LOL Best value around in my opinion but then.............I'm not the caliber of shooter like some on here. Some have just wicked skills that make me nothing short of green with envy.


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to reply but I do t think that I'll be using rubber bands


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

There is a big difference between a 5/8 marble (84gr) and a steel or lead of the same size, like 3 or 4 times as much weight. You will need to get a band set for marble weight ammo range, and another band set for the heavier stuff.

You will find this as you go along, getting the correct power supply for the ammo weight is the trick. Look on these forums and see what the guys are doing, you will find it very informative. Charles and Henry have been at this game for a long time, read their post, those will steer you in the right direction.

You get more speed and easier pull with flats, but you tend to get less shots as they break easier (in general), but (in general) tubes are tougher.

If I was shooting target, I would go with small tubes or flats, and that is it. If I was shooting in the field and maybe doing some hunting ... double tbg or looped 1745, or pseudo 2050's. there is sooo much to learn. It is a tough question to answer, as I myself have tested just about every weekend for the past few months and I finally decided on one power band and ammo weight configuration, and I just decided that today !

Good luck ;- )

wll


----------

